# Owning A Dog Pack



## Gharrissc

Do you think that the average person should own more than two dogs,as far as having the ability to control a pack? I know a lot of us up here have way more than two,and manage it well. I have seen a lot of trainers/behaviorists recommend that most people shouldn't have any more than two dogs as pets in their home. I am guessing it's because of all the issues that they encounter with people who can't control their dogs.


----------



## doggiedad

how do you question how many dogs a person should own?


----------



## Tankin

The average person can't handle 1 dog as evidenced by all the dogs in shelters, strays, and animal abuse cases. People who can handle 1 or more dogs *responsibly* should be considered exceptional individuals  Just my opinion.


----------



## Elaine

People should have to get a liscence before they get even one dog. Most people shouldn't have any.


----------



## Gharrissc

I base it on how well they can manage the ones they have. IMO some can only handle one, and some can handle 10 without any major issues.The issues I am referring to are dog fights and just an out of control situation. 
I've seen some professionals recommend not having anymore than 2 dogs in a pet household.I think anyone *CAN* have more than two and do it successfully,but many are don't want to do the work to maintain order in their pack. 




doggiedad said:


> how do you question how many dogs a person should own?


----------



## doggiedad

tell us how you really feel. :laugh:



Elaine said:


> People should have to get a liscence before they get even one dog. Most people shouldn't have any.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

My limit is 2 dogs 1 cat, or 2 cats 1 dog, that's all I could handle.


----------



## Jax08

We have three dogs. Jax is "mine". Banshee is old and wants to sleep 98% of the time, eat 1% and get attention 1%. Sierra needs more outside play and attention...she belongs to DH. 

I really think it depends on the person. I don't have time to "work" more than one dog at a time. Other people have more time. I don't think anyone can say that "everyone" should only have a certain number of dogs.


----------



## Loneforce

I'm sure we don't need a doggy dictatorship


----------



## Nikitta

I've had 3 dogs at one time; all german shepherds. I never knew what pack action was until then. You just have to make sure they know who that alpha leader is---you.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley

We have a 7 month old mixed rescue puppy and a 5 1/2 month German Shepherd. I want to get one more - either a Siberian Husky or Malamute and try to train it to talk like the famous Mishka, but plan to wait until out 2 puppies are grown first.


----------



## Gilly1331

We have 3 dogs all about a year apart. I do daily training with all of them. I can safely walk all 3 dogs at the same time at a foos/heal on a loose leash by just verbal commands. My dogs were trained by myself and my husband not professionally trained. My dogs are all wonderful off leash with commands and having 2 acres of all elec fence has helped greatly with off leash work/commands. My dogs are by no means perfect. I'd love to get them into some professional schutzund training or agility training just as I love those sports and how dogs trained in them learn versitility.

I believe it is up to the person/family to know how many dogs they can handle safely.


----------



## paulag1955

Elaine said:


> People should have to get a liscence before they get even one dog. Most people shouldn't have any.


You could say the same thing about having children.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

when owning two dogs its one thing, but something about going from 2 to three you now have a pack mentality and things change quite a bit. Most people are not familiar with dog behavior enough to know when to interrupt something that can go wrong. 

Without having that knowledge you have to rely heavily on the dogs actually getting a long. This is not always the case, and just like humans, some dogs just DON'T get a long.

So I think it entirely depends on the person. I manage my 8 dogs quite well and board my clients dogs regularly. I often get comments on how amazed people are at how well behaved my dogs are and how easy they are to manage. When using obedience, and then interrupting behaviors that can lead to problems, it makes handling them that much easier. 

In another home, this entire pack structure may not work.


----------



## rooandtree

the county i live in has a 4 dog limit..unles you have alot of acerage....i have owned 3 at one time and i would foster 2 to 3 at a time on top of that...it was in fact a handful sometimes....now im down to just my 9 yr old and my 6 month old puppy and for me 2 is a magic number...ill always have 1 or 2 dogs


----------



## wildwolf60

I've had 3 GSD's at one time and never had any trouble. Took them all for walks at the same time and never thought much about it. Course, they all 3 knew I was boss lady, lol. As I get older, though, I find that 2 is enough for me. I used to chuckle at the looks I would get from passers by. I think nobody wanted to mess with me, having 3 large GSDs!
Forgot to add: We would babysit my inlaws GSDs too at that time, so we occasionally would walk all 5 of them at the same time. We never had a fight, ever. Had 1 male with 2 females of our own and the inlaws dogs were a male and female.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I've had 4 german shepherds at one time, for about 12 years, really not that bad in my case anyhow.

Having 3 now, (2 aussies, 1 gsd), I'm not crazy about having an odd number..But I've put myself on 'self limit', and won't get another since the aussies are seniors (tho don't act like it), and the male is a real butthead When I'm down to two, I will most likely get another..

But ya know I agree with Elaine, not ALL people, but I tend to know alot of people who shouldn't have ANY dog or have been required to pass a test before getting any type of animal Sad for the animal


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

To me it depends not only on the person but also on the actual dogs themselves.

I think the average pet owner could handle 3 or even as many as 5 Chinese Cresteds (good ones) - but probably not 3 German Shepherds (or Dobes, Rotties, Amstaffs, ACDs, Aussies, etc.).

We currently have 8: 1 young GSD, 1 old Cocker, 1 old Corgi mix and 5 Cresteds. The two oldsters sleep most of the day. The 5 Cresteds amuse themselves by playing Chase Me with each other or the GSD. The GSD is the one that needs the most attention from us - unless we were to invent an automatic Jolly Ball Launcher.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think the idea is that when you have 2 dogs they are not a pack, but the addition of a third creates one, and creates a situation that is more fluid, less fixed, than the 2 dog situation. You are suddenly dealing with an elevation of needs and behaviors and need to be aware and responsive to those things. Most people do not want to give that much time, energy and thought to their dogs, and that's when you see problems and issues - Leerburg has a whole bunch of letters from people who can't figure out why 2 of their dogs killed the other, etc.


----------



## Lilie

I currently have 4 dogs. I manage well. This year is the first year that I'm having to crate and rotate due to my older Golden having behavioral issues. But I am able to manage it. 

I have acerage. I have a large fenced back yard. 1/4th of my yard is seperated by a dog run. I also have a large kennel in my back yard. My entire fence in the back yard has a live hot wire on top. I have crates (of various sizes) as well. When I'm tired, and have nothing to give I can easily take my dogs out to run in the pastures, while I stroll along. 

Managing my 'pack' is just a matter of spending time and being creative. 

About a month ago, my sister's horse was injured. I have to go to her house at least every other day to treat and wrap the mare's leg. It has put a lot of pressure on me, and the dogs suffer for it. If I didn't have the ability to let them 'exercise' on their own (stroll out to the pastures) I truly don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Freestep

4TheDawgies said:


> when owning two dogs its one thing, but something about going from 2 to three you now have a pack mentality and things change quite a bit.


Yep. The average pet owner can barely handle one dog, let alone 3. My friend has five. Two of them are fairly stable, well-adjusted, reasonably obedient dogs. The other three are insane. At least two of them are biters (the third biter, the GSD, died last year). When you get two or more dogs with low thresholds and insecurity issues, put them together in a household with three inconsistent people, you have total chaos; even the good dogs can get riled up in a pack situation. Every time a person walks by, or someone comes in the door (even the people that live there), the whole pack sounds off, with hackles raised and everything.  It's extremely annoying. I don't know how their neighbors tolerate it.

On the upside, they have very few fights. They squabble all the time, usually over food, but very rarely is there bloodshed. However, I once made the mistake of letting these people dog-sit my GSD. I thought they were going to be coming by my house to take care of my dog, but instead they decided to bring her over to their house, and play a game of fetch with two dogs at a time... I told them my dog was possessive over toys and would not play nice with other dogs if there were toys involved. They did it anyway, and of course a fight ensued. My dog and the other dog had a torn ear, which of course bleed like crazy. I don't let them watch my animals anymore.

That said, if you have knowledgable, firm and consistent leadership in the household, and the dogs are worked with and trained individually, a pack can be manageable. A lot also depends on the temperament of the dogs involved. If they're all nutso rescue dogs, it's a lot harder, but if they are all of calm, stable, and biddable temperament, it's much easier. 

And one thing the average pet owner definitely should NOT do is breed their dog and keep all the puppies. I have a client who bred their Jack Russell bitch--why, I have no idea--and simply couldn't part with two of the pups. ALL of them are neurotic and they fight constantly. With the three JRTs and one Golden, their houshold is complete chaos and they know they made a huge mistake.


----------



## krystyne73

4TheDawgies said:


> when owning two dogs its one thing, but something about going from 2 to three you now have a pack mentality and things change quite a bit. Most people are not familiar with dog behavior enough to know when to interrupt something that can go wrong.
> 
> *Without having that knowledge you have to rely heavily on the dogs actually getting a long. This is not always the case, and just like humans, some dogs just DON'T get a long.*
> 
> So I think it entirely depends on the person. I manage my 8 dogs quite well and board my clients dogs regularly. I often get comments on how amazed people are at how well behaved my dogs are and how easy they are to manage. When using obedience, and then interrupting behaviors that can lead to problems, it makes handling them that much easier.
> 
> In another home, this entire pack structure may not work.


This is something I have learned the hard way... owning 3 dominate females was a fail for me and has definitely made me read/research behavior more.


----------



## Konotashi

My mom is one of those people who has a bunch of dogs, but probably shouldn't. 

She has a French bulldog, a little mutt, a lab, and a pit bull. The pit bull and lab have to be kept separate at ALL TIMES, or there will be a bloody battle. 
She doesn't train them in any way. 
She doesn't exercise them. 
She basically feeds them and gives them attention when she walks by. 
It drives me nuts. I'll be sitting on the couch, and if she puts our lab up, she'll open the gate for the others to come in the living room, and Gracie (pit bull) will run in, FULL SPEED, and body slam me on the couch. She came close to breaking my jaw with her head once from doing that. 
They all walk all over you (literally) and you have to shove them off. It's kind of sad, because they have SO MUCH pent up energy, and they just want attention, but it bugs me that she has all these dogs, but doesn't do ANYTHING with them. 
I've kept poking and prodding, trying to get her to put Gracie in flyball. She's a little on the older side, but she'd make an awesome flyball dog. She just keeps saying she's scared because she doesn't know how she'll be around other dogs. 
She'll NEVER know how she'll be with other dogs if she never lets her leave the house!

Okay. Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## Gharrissc

I think a lot of people like the idea of having 3 or more dogs in their house,but they really don't know that it does require some vigilance on their part; how much depends on the dogs. I know a man and his wife who have 6 Rottweilers and while they take excellent care of the dogs,there isn't really any structure. They don't believe in formal training because they feel as though it will break the dogs spirit and rob them of having fun. They feel that loving and spoiling the dogs will make them happy.

One day I asked them if they ever take their dogs to any of the trails for walks? They laughed and said that they wish they could,but they couldn't manage them. 

I'm really surprised that there haven't been any major fights in their house,or at least that's what they tell me.
They are both nice people and certainly love the breed,but I don't think they understand the breeds needs fully.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I think it depends on a lot more then just numbers.

It depends on the person (or people) who handle/own them, the dogs, their breeds (energy level, drive, nerves, how compatible they are with living with others.. etc, etc.), and it also depends on the energy of the house hold.... it all has to match up.

For instance. My grandmother was an Akita breeder back in the days, she trained and showed them. She had multiple dogs through most of her adult life. When the Akita's passed away and she stopped breeding (her age and health just didn't agree with that way of life) she had her little Chihuahua and a personal protection trained Doberman. She handled all of this with ease. Never an issue. The house was peaceful and the dogs were happy. She was able to handle working dogs and all their requirements. She understood the breeds she owned and that made for a happy household.

Growing up, we had 3 golden retrievers. Later, my grandmother moved in with us with her older chihuahua. Through those years, we also rescued 2 pit bulls, and an american bull dog. All lived in the same house. 2 intact females, 1 spayed female, 2 neutered males, 2 intact males. We had 1 small dog fight. Which ended quick without injury. All dogs lived without kennels or crates, the females were separated when their heat cycle came around. No puppies came from this, and no blood was ever shed. We were not a highly "dog educated" family, we just had my grandma's knowledge and common sense. We were just an average American family. How we did it, according to most opinions... I don't know. But it worked just fine.

My brother and his wife have 3 rescued pit bulls (one that was raised in our home with the goldens) and a doberman. They have a small farm and the dogs are all indoor dogs. No crates, no kennels, no dog runs..... never had any serious issues. 2 intact males, 1 intact female (sterile), and 1 spayed female.

I have 2 GSDs. One male (WGSL), one female (ASL)... both fixed. I plan on adding a third within the next few years (will be a GWL). I'm not worried. With my experience with dogs, I feel I do a good job at matching them all up nicely. And if needed... I am willing to crate and rotate. However, this is not the plan. I understand what my dogs require and IMO are some of the best behaved dogs here in my part of town.

I understand at this point, I am not considered the general public. And maybe my siblings are not either, since we grew up in a multiple dog home. However, my grandma started out on her own (she grew up with NO animals allowed and didn't start breeding until after her kids were grown and out of the house), and my parents learned as time went by.

The one thing that makes the biggest difference is picking the breed that fits your home, temperament, family, and lifestyle. Can all families handle 3+ GSDs (or any type of working dog)... absolutely not! Can all families handle 3+ large breed dogs... no. Can all families handle 3+ small dogs.... again, no. Can all families handle just 1 dog.... no! People too often go with what is "sooo cute!" instead of actually researching and understand the breed and it's nature. This is what leads to dogs being out of control most of the time. Not the number of which they own. Very rarely do I meet a person with multiple dogs out of control that understand their breed of choice and how to work with them... which is exactly what the problem is!

I do agree that once you hit 3, you switch to pack mentality. The problem comes when the owner just can't find the time and commitment to each dog.... With certain breeds (i.e. GSDs, Pit Bulls, Huskies, etc), this also requires a good amount of knowledge of the breed (and their individual dogs temperaments) and their pack mentality in order to keep the peace. Other breeds.. like... golden retrievers, require a bit less and make it much more possible for the average joe and jane to own a "pack".

Just my $0.02 in what I've seen and experienced over the years.


----------



## m1953

A lot of people should not have children but unfortunately they do. Everyone is different there is no general answer to your question.


----------



## kiya

This is the 2nd time I have 3 dogs. The first time it was Chazzy a female GSD about 7, brought home my male Shiloh Apache at 8wks, then about 1-1/2 yrs added my female Shiloh Kiya 14wks at the time. There were never any problems within the pack, everyone got a long great. Chazzy had a lot of issues and couldn't go on the daily outings so I really only had to handle the 2 and for the most part the only issue were the dogs that charged the fence line as we walked by. 
I added Lakota long after Chazzy passed. I had NO intention of getting another dog. Life was good, there was a balance & harmony in my house...then came Lakota, no regrets but shes definately "Trouble".
I have learned a lot over the last few years.
Lakota definately added a different spectrum to the mix. I can certainly handle my pack, but I wish Lakota didn't take the resource guarding she learned from Apache to the next level (not with humans, with each other). She will attack him. So dealing with that is a job in itself sometimes. I am not crazy about taking all 3 on an outing, I can but I prefer to take the 2 girls together than take Apache by himself. 
All 3 together tends to definately stir that pack mentality up.


----------



## marbury

I have 3 resident dogs. Everyone that meets my kids always says they're the best behaved dogs they know. No guarding or fights. By far the worst part of having more than two dogs is medication cost (fleas and H/W are so bad in GA that there is no way to NOT buy the best protection out there, times three) and the cost of boarding when I have to travel without one or all of them.

To me there was no difference in the structure of my group going from one to four dogs. We have a fourth dog in training at the house most of the time without issues. My core three go to the dog park every day, we've NEVER had 'pack mentality' issues. Never attacked, never ganged up on others, nothing.

I'm absolutely not saying that 'packing' or 'pack mentality' doesn't exist, because it absolutely does and I know a lot of family dynamics change. But I have always managed my dogs in a way that constantly enforces my influence above theirs (some may call that dominance training, alpha status etc) and have always given them individual training and attention. I will say that it's not blind trust; my dogs all get separate areas of the house or crates when I'm not present so a fight could never occur. It's a system that works for us and we've been very successful. Four personal dogs is my limit because I walk mine daily and don't feel confident that I could hold five 75lb+ dogs in the event of a darting squirrel and sudden, inexplicable deafness.


----------



## Pepper311

I think 2 is a good number. I have 3 and would not do it again. It is harder to control more then one dog. Unless your first dog is perfectly trained and well Behaved. But if you have damaged rescues like me they teach the new dog bad habits. So it just ends up taking extra time and work when training a pack. 

Experianced dog owners keeping 2 dog is fine. I would not recommend someone new to dogs keep more then one.


----------



## Tarheel

If there are no laws regulating number of dogs per household, and the dogs are taken care of and under control, why would it by anyone's business but the owner's? I have four dogs, have had up to seven in the house (all GSDs), and the biggest problem was stepping over them after getting them home from the dog park. Of course, I live alone and have no family, other than the furry kind.


----------



## shepherdmom

I've had up to 5 dogs at a time. If the doggie personalities work together, you can afford to feed, vet and have the time to spend with them then I don't think it is anyone's business. My husband works with a guy who has 8 Chihuahuas and they do just fine.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Elaine said:


> People should have to get a liscence before they get even one dog. Most people shouldn't have any.


That's a very slippery slope. I don't disagree with the emotion behind the statement, but we must be careful for what we wish for.


----------



## chelle

I have four and wouldn't do it again. It really is just too much. I love them all dearly, though, so it is what it is. They're all well provided for, health care needs, nutrition needs, exercise, etc... but *my* needs aren't met.  I used to be a pretty social person... agh, not so much anymore. I don't have time.

I say have as many dogs as you can manage, provided they're taken care of properly. Even a dog that doesn't get the "proper" amount of time, is a dog not in a shelter facing euth.


----------



## sjones5254

I have 6. 4 different breeds and they all get along great


----------



## elisabeth_00117

With those with more than 3 - how to manage financially (don't answer if you don't feel comfortable) with providing adequate health care and nutrition? I can't imagine paying for more than 3 dogs - especially large dogs!

I fed raw, so even just storing the amount of food needed for all those dogs seems like a big job to me!

Also, with those with multiple dogs in different training venues - how do you manage - time wise (with work and your other dogs?)? 

I have one in herding, one in schutzhund and the one in schutzhund is also starting agility in a few weeks... all my time (and money!) is going to this lately or gas money to get there. And now that one is trialing, money is spent on fees and gas to and from trials. I can't imagine doing this with more than 1-2 dogs.

Kudos to those who do it - it's a dream to have more than 2-3 dogs, all involved in different sports, etc... just can't imagine actually doing it right now - especially with working full time.


----------



## Liesje

elisabeth_00117 said:


> With those with more than 3 - how to manage financially (don't answer if you don't feel comfortable) with providing adequate health care and nutrition? I can't imagine paying for more than 3 dogs - especially large dogs!
> 
> I fed raw, so even just storing the amount of food needed for all those dogs seems like a big job to me!
> 
> Also, with those with multiple dogs in different training venues - how do you manage - time wise (with work and your other dogs?)?
> 
> I have one in herding, one in schutzhund and the one in schutzhund is also starting agility in a few weeks... all my time (and money!) is going to this lately or gas money to get there. And now that one is trialing, money is spent on fees and gas to and from trials. I can't imagine doing this with more than 1-2 dogs.
> 
> Kudos to those who do it - it's a dream to have more than 2-3 dogs, all involved in different sports, etc... just can't imagine actually doing it right now - especially with working full time.


I can't feed raw because we barely have enough room in our fridge for people food, let alone bulk orders for 3+ dogs. I use kibble and it costs about $100 a month depending on the brand (I use California Natural, Fromm, and Earthborne Holistics). That feeds three large males ages 2-6. For me the added expense and work of feeding raw is not worth it because all my dogs are healthy, active, don't smell, healthy coats, no tummy problems or allergies. I also feed table scraps and give them raw when it's available (people give me their old venison). To me it's not worth the food costing so much more *and* having to buy a new freezer and deal with storing bulk orders when my dogs can't be any healthier than they already are. Also we travel a lot and raw is not feasible, the dogs would be on kibble every weekend anyway. I don't have room for large coolers in my van since we're already hauling 4-5 dogs and 3 people and where we go does not have coolers/freezer chests either.

Training-wise, the expenses don't really matter because Schutzhund and flyball cost the same whether I have 1 dog or 2 dogs. Only entry fees cost more for multiple dogs. It takes the same amount of gas to get there and back and the same hotel rooms for 1 dog vs 2, 3....

I don't take my dogs to the vet unless they need to go. I do my own heartworm preventative which again costs the same regardless of how many dogs I have because the bottle expires before I can use it all whether I have 3 dogs or 10 dogs.

For the most part, my dogs don't really have their own gear other than they each have a collar with ID plate and their own prong collars. Pan's flyball harness used to be Kenya's and Nikon's flyball harness was Ike's. The dogs "share" leashes, lines, tabs, toys.

If I had less than 3 dogs the most noticeable different would be food cost.

I also foster puppies and might be getting a new foster puppy next week. though they typically come with their own food.


----------



## sjones5254

I spend 200 a month on natures balance dog food with 6 . I only have one right now in obeidence classes/agility and that's 110.00 every 6 weeks. Vet bills are the highest cost about 150.00 a month for checkup's and preventivites. That's without anyone having any issues. Toys I buy a couple different things every weekend so they have a box full. Antlers are pretty expensive but last a long time.


----------



## msvette2u

> I say have as many dogs as you can manage, provided they're taken care of properly. Even a dog that doesn't get the "proper" amount of time, is a dog not in a shelter facing euth.


This is my feeling. All ours are s/n and taken to the vet if something needs addressed.
I do my own dentals and keep the dog's teeth up, brushing as necessary too, so they don't have to visit a vet for those things.
We are at 9 personal dogs (6 Dachshunds, two are long term fosters due to health issues) and right now, 3 fosters living in our home. 
Only two of our dogs are over 20lb, Libby and Ruger. 
We feed Kirkland Signature unless we have allergic dogs, then they get Natural Balance and/or Taste of the Wild Pacific stream.

They keep each other company and enjoy one another, but they do need daily snuggles. 
Three sleep on my bed, 1 slept on my son's until he moved out, now he's with my daughter who has 3 on her bed now and one on the floor in her room. 
That helps us give individual attention at night time, anyway 



> interrupting behaviors that can lead to problems,


You definitely have to know triggers! Food/begging is the worst here. When we get lazy and let them beg, things can go haywire. Now we stop it before it starts. Breaking their routines helps, if the start to get ocd about something, for instance.


----------



## qbchottu

Agree with Liesje. The biggest issue is dog food and treats. I probably spend 300$/month on just food/treats for my 3. 

Training isn't an issue because I spend the same time/money to bring one that I spend to bring 3. It's more cost efficient if I bring more! That's my reasoning at least 

Also the time spent training goes up dramatically. It's not easy with studying, work and life commitments. I definitely put my social life in the back seat. I don't go out as much anymore and don't spend as much time with friends. But I wouldn't have it any other way! I'm trying hard to get my two GSDs their BH and SG before the next one comes along. 

As long as you can provide for and support your dogs, there is no reason for anyone else to tell you how many you can and can't have. If the animals are cared for, safe, happy and thriving, who is to say how many is too many? I'll add as many as I feel is right for me.


----------



## LARHAGE

I have 6 dogs and honestly they are a piece of cake for me, BUT, I am also heavily into horses and have my own horse property so I don't have to exercise my dogs every day, they get plenty on their own just following me around and playing with each other, I have 2 German Shepherds ( one is currently on loan) 3 terriers, and a Chihuahua, when Gavin my show German Shepherd is home we do Schutzhund and hit shows, the Cairn Terriers do occasional Go to Ground competitions and the other Shepherd goes on trail rides with me. I feed my dogs Fromm Gold and buy usually a bag every 5 to 6 weeks, less now that Gavin is gone, I also feed EVO canned meat and one can is split up between all the dogs in their kibble, they also get a plethora of chews, bones and treats, so I spend probably between 200-300 a month. I vaccinate my own dogs as needed and do most of my veterinary care on both my dogs and horses, I don't use Vets unless I need to, I'm pretty confident in my ability to handle basic care, injuries, scrapes etc.. 

If I didn't have the lifestyle I have, there is no way I would have as many dogs and certainly not the breeds I have, but since I have always been into horses and the outdoors the breeds compliment my lifestyle perfectly, they all get along and I have absolutely no complaints or regrets, I love having multiple dogs, more to love.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

qbchottu said:


> As long as you can provide for and support your dogs, there is no reason for anyone else to tell you how many you can and can't have. If the animals are cared for, safe, happy and thriving, who is to say how many is too many? I'll add as many as I feel is right for me.


100% agree with this! It's a personal choice and opinion. Everyone is different and everyone's income (and how they spend it) is different. One person's 3 dogs may be another person's 1 dog. I am comfortable with multiple dogs, where as one of my co-workers is stretched with just her 1 dog.

I surely don't want anyone getting into my business with my dogs. Everyone's fed better then most kids out there, they are at the vet when needed, on the best flea/heartworm prevention every month of the year, in training classes with one of the best trainers here in central FL, and are kept very safe and loved like they were our children. I don't believe myself and people like me (and most of us on here) can be compared to joe hoarder with 10 dogs wildly out of control on and off his property producing 5 litters a year. However, for those that wish for tighter controls on this.... that's what will happen if that is set in motion. I don't like the idea of having my life monitored and controlled anymore then it already is.


----------



## marbury

I don't feed raw because I can't fit an extra freezer in my house, lol. My dogs eat waaaay better than I do. When I worked in a pet supply store the manager loved giving me my paycheck because half of it would go straight back to her! 

The world of dog sport is an excellent way to buff up on your bartering. I trade work and management for fees; everyone wins. Need someone to set up the lure course field at 4 am in the rain? I'll do it! If you'll eat the cost of my entry and a fun run or two. Need those mats unrolled and the ribbons sorted at 6:30 before vendors arrive? No problem! How about comping my conformation entries? The only thing I haven't been able to barter is use of agility equipment, which I totally understand.

I'm also just a crazy dog person. My life revolves around them. Where I live, what I do (or how many hours I have to be away from them to do it) is all around them. It doesn't work for some/most people to live like that, but it sure does for me. And you don't have to be a hermit to do it; people just seem to understand that if you're going somewhere with them your first question will be 'can I bring a dog?'


----------



## Gharrissc

At one time I had 5 personal dogs,but with my current work schedule I think having the 1 full time dog plus 1 to 3 fosters at any given time,that is enough for me.I am considering adding another personal dog,but that won't be for another few months at least.

Some of my fosters are more needy than others and require more time for training and socialization. As far as food goes,I feed Flint River Ranch and supplement with raw every now and then, so that runs me between $70( if it's just my dog at the time) upwards of $150 per month if I have a few fosters. 

Right now our house is a little more quiet with our personal dog and one foster,but that usually doesn't last too long. I try to take a break for a week or two before I take in a new foster,unless it's a true emergency.


----------



## lorihd

ive had 2 dogs in the past, that was ok, but now its only one. 3 dogs would become a chore, and for me chores are never fun. maybe in a few years another dog would be ok, thats 2 total, and affordable.


----------



## chelle

elisabeth_00117 said:


> With those with more than 3 - *how to manage financially* (don't answer if you don't feel comfortable) with providing adequate health care and nutrition? I can't imagine paying for more than 3 dogs - especially large dogs!
> 
> I fed raw, so even just storing the amount of food needed for all those dogs seems like a big job to me!
> 
> Also, with those with multiple dogs in different training venues - how do you manage - time wise (with work and your other dogs?)?
> 
> I have one in herding, one in schutzhund and the one in schutzhund is also starting agility in a few weeks... all my time (and money!) is going to this lately or gas money to get there. And now that one is trialing, money is spent on fees and gas to and from trials. I can't imagine doing this with more than 1-2 dogs.
> 
> Kudos to those who do it - it's a dream to have more than 2-3 dogs, all involved in different sports, etc... just can't imagine actually *doing it right* now - especially with *working full time*.


I can't lie, it does create a burden. Money that I might spend on myself, or my home, or whatever, is instead spent on the dogs.

I admit, though, that the only training costs now are Bailey. I did spend a little money on a personal trainer when I brought in #4. #4 was intitally expensive, with blood work, heartworm check, neuter, collar, leash, etc. 

It is not cheap in any way shape or form. Flea/tick preventative is crazy expensive for the bigger boys. Two of them are on stupidly expensive food and supplements. Older girl (non-gsd) is hypothryoid, so requires regular blood work to monitor. 

I'm not trying to whine here, hehe... but it isn't easy, and it takes a ton of diligence and dedication, IMVHO. Maybe I'm just doing things wrong that it is so draining. Maybe it's the heat lately.  My life does totally revolve around these hooligans, but I have to say, I sometimes daydream that I don't have to be accountable for them every 6 hours. That someone else could do it for me for a day or two. Of course, I'd worry that they weren't doing it right.


----------



## Gharrissc

My husband helps me,even when I tell him that I've got it covered.He kinda knows when I am getting overwhelmed because of time or just being tired. I used to always try to micromanage how he took care of the animals,but now I just let him do it his way. His way is pretty close to my way even though it isn't exactly how I would do it. I can relate to the feeling of being overwhelmed,but also being overwhelmed by others not doing it the way you want it done. You should see all of the notes I leave for the boarding kennel, even though they have kept my animals a million times,and take excellent care of them.Now they don't question,they just nod and smile!





chelle said:


> My life does totally revolve around these hooligans, but I have to say, I sometimes daydream that I don't have to be accountable for them every 6 hours. That someone else could do it for me for a day or two. Of course, I'd worry that they weren't doing it right.


----------



## Gmthrust

It was tough there for a while for us with four dogs and one cat, but ever-since the youngest one, Trintron, got past the six-month-to-one-year-six-month-old super-brat-stage, things have turned out even better than hoped-for. We don't do crates but we do practice NILIF (not hardcore or anything like that).

All of our girls need lots of exercise (physical and mental). On a daily basis, GM and I seek out lots of new challenges-positive outlets for their energy, otherwise we'd be knee-deep in [Beeep] to have them with such a small home and even smaller not fenced-in yard---so training is on-going and kept interesting and most of all: fun. We would all go nutso if there was no fun! All dogs do tracking, agility, obedience, in classes, etc., and we even enrolled in "tricks class" just to keep them challenged in a positively-absolutely-fun way!

We get the comments...you know the kind...."must be a lot of work." And yes it is work....BUT it's not work when it's fun! Here's a photo of Cris (old dog learns new tricks), and Trintron (young bratty princess tilty head), and it's showing how happy GM and I are:









Yep lol that's me and 'good-mikey'.....and just want to add that as much as we get the ...."must be a lot of work" comments...we get even moreso...."They are such great dogs.":wub:


----------



## WendyDsMom

I have 2 and a half dogs.... 2 big dogs, Bailey and Wendy and one small min pin. I also have a 2nd GSD male that stays frequently while his daddy goes TDY.

I can walk all of my dogs by myself anywhere and have them completely in control. They listen and know what I expect. I in turn reward them with chatty banter and lots of yum-yums while we are out impressing the Heck out of all the strangers.... I am 5'3' and skinny - so it's impressive. My husband doesn't get the same reaction when he has them - he doesn't get the control that I have..... But I honestly have worked hard with each one individually to get here... and I put Bailey on a prong collar - she is pig headed and doesn't listen all the time - so the prong collar reminds her I am in control. 

Bailey is always looking forward to meeting new people, she is a happy choco lab - so she tends to pull in the direction of people, and I have to watch that - esp. with 2 GSD's walking next to her that can scare most people just by existing!

I only have as many pets as I can handle. If I start to lose control, we have to re-evaluate the situation!


----------



## pets4life

i found gsds way more work and more expensive than the other breeds i have experience with like pitbull labs, husky but also found them more rewarding, a pack would be really amazing but it would be like owning a horse or something lol would be a dream though.

Would probably be easier with less maintenance breeds i'm guessing.


----------



## brunoL

That's a great idea. I think it is important that you really enjoy and like to have a pet, so that you will enjoy taking care of them and would not think it was a burden.

I grew up with dogs and just lately I had started to enjoy having a pet cat.



-------------
pet expenses


----------



## mosul210

We have 9 permanent dogs in two homes. Some times more because we occasionally foster, and the wife is always bringing in strays that we care for and re-home. Its a little more than I would like but we are guilty of trying to help them all, almost half are rescues. All dogs are well cared for and see the vet regularly (scheduled check-ups). My only regret is not having enough personal time for all, we of course do what we can to ensure we spend as much time as possible with them  Props to those out there who also do what they can with rescues and other assistance.


----------



## manson6

We had 4 dogs until just recently, a German Shepard Lex who we laid to rest about a week ago. A Rottweiller who's 4 years old and a black lab along with a rat terrier mix with something else. They all got along very well except when the little one growled at my Rott, She would explode in rage and tear him a new one. Financially we did it very well. They all are like our kids they are indoor/outdoor dogs mainly indoors. We just stagger their shots each month when they are due. We ffed them kibble and rice and veggies so our bill isnt that bad. But to me If we could and my wife had her way we would have every stray in our town at our house, We are huge dog lovers and ours are basically our kiddoes. They get treated the best possible way we can. And they treat us like royalty.


----------



## Carriesue

I don't know, maybe it's just having 3+ GSD's or GSD like dogs that is more of an issue but we've had 3+ dogs for almost 9 years, two males and two females and have never once ever had a problem.

Our pack has always been two big dogs and two small dogs(all different breeds and some were rescued adults and some were acquired as puppies), maybe that makes some sort of difference I don't know but we've never had a fight and except for a rare air snap they've all just ignored each other. Though four and also our city law is my limit, lol... Just because of space, money and time. Maybe we've just been lucky. :shrug:

I don't think it's my place to tell someone how many dogs they can have... I just probably wouldn't recommend 3 or more to a novice dog owner... It's a huge time and financial commitment.... I mean, I don't work and we don't have kids and they still exhaust me.


----------



## Simbasmom

I think havingmore than two dogs at time would be too much for my household as it currently is ( we have 4 kids ) but if I had older or no children then I think I would be able to devote more time and energy to the balance. Dogs need so much so for me each of our dogs is like having an additional child, they are very demanding but rewarding at the same time.


----------



## marshies

Could not imagine owning more than one GSD, unless the second one was magically trained in all aspects. Even then, the costs of maintaining the training, good food and vet care is probably too high for this phase in my life.

Pup cost $1500, but since she came home, I've easily spent twice that on her in the last 9 months I've had her. Food every month is $90, and will double with each dog. Training ranges from 20 a lesson to 50 a lesson. Toys and treats are all expensive, but won't increase with dogs.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

We have a limit of four here in our city, and I never even intend to approach that.  Two is my limit, and only one "time and money" consuming breed like a GSD. 

But, then, I can't imagine my life without that "one," either. :wub:


----------



## ODINsFREKI

Own as many as you want so long as you can provide for them and keep them in check. 

My buddy has a "WALL OF DOG" 6 blue heeler. They are all well trained and taken care of. Nobody, not even the Grizzly and wolves will be stealing cattle from him and his family. 

If you can't handle one, don't get another.

Kinda simple. Like having kids. If you suck as a parent and can't provide, stop breeding! It's common sense. Too bad it's not so common anymore.


----------



## LaRen616

If I didn't have 4 cats, I could afford to feed 3 dogs a month at $65 a dog, so about $200 a month. I have cats though so I could only afford to feed 2 dogs on my own.

I like to envision life in 14+ years, my cats will have passed on and I will not get anymore. I love my cats, the oldest is 6 and the youngest is 1 but the amount of destruction they cause is overwhelming not to mention that my youngest doesn't like to cover her poop in the litter box. 
 
I would eventually like to just have dogs, either 3 big ones and 1 little one or 4 big ones running around peacefully in my yard. :wub:


----------



## xchatterbox1225x

I personally find it interesting watching a group of dogs turn into a pack. My family has five pure bread shepherds, and we wouldn't trade them for the world. I take care of my dog Diesel but it can get a little expensive. We live on 20 acres so our dogs have a huge yard to roam around in. I think it depends on where a person lives and how responsible they are at taking care of animals. It shouldn't matter about a number.


----------



## arycrest

Gharrissc said:


> Do you think that the average person should own more than two dogs,as far as having the ability to control a pack? I know a lot of us up here have way more than two,and manage it well. I have seen a lot of trainers/behaviorists recommend that most people shouldn't have any more than two dogs as pets in their home. I am guessing it's because of all the issues that they encounter with people who can't control their dogs.


IMHO this is a question that has no real answer ... what's right for me might not be right for another person!!!

I consider myself an average dog owner, and I've had up to seven GSDs at one time. Having 7 GSDs at the same time was UNPLANNED, just a set of unforeseen circumstances that happened shortly after I moved down to Florida with three dogs (Yukon, Too & Niki). I knew before I moved that I would be adding baby Ringer, dog number 4, to the family when he was old enough to leave his mama.

However, within a few weeks I also ended up with not only with Ringer, but JR, his 5-1/2 year old sire and his litter sister, Honey, making six dogs ... Kelly the 7th was added about 6 months later when a friend of mine gave him to me as a house warming gift. 

This group ranged in age from 7 year old Yukon down to 3 month old Kelly ... the last one of this group. :wub:

Luckily I didn't have any behavior issues, however, I had two *HUGE *problems, the first being financial (something as simple as boarding them when I went on vacation cost about $85 a day with the multi-dog discount and taking 1 or 2 of them with me). The biggest financial burden came when the 3 youngest guys became senior citizens ... I got into a lot of debt that took years to recover from. 

AND the second issue, *THE BIGGEST PROBLEM*, was the emotional upheaval, the depression, I went thru by losing three beloved dogs in the short time frame of 9 months (Ringer, a month before his 13th birthday, 12-1/2 year old Kelly, and Honey who was 3 months shy of her 14th birthday!!! :teary:


----------



## Abe Merie

I currently have 3 GSD's one of which is my senior 14 yo GSD. It can be tough to deal with at times, but as I read in one if the replies what might work for someone might not work for others. 
If you don't have the pack leader mentality it won't work well for you. Not even with 2 dogs.
Other than being the pack leader you have to think about outdoor/indoor space, food, grooming, and vet bills. 

As for me I think three is my limit due to the financial obligation. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaraWildes

I have three - Rex the GSD, Maya lab-BC mix and Shelby, a golden retriever and something or other. Shelby is the lightweight at 65 pounds. 

All are spayed/neutered, no guarding, there is a hierarchy but my husband and I are clearly head of the pack. They are all about the same age, around 7-8, and we have no problems other than the cost of feeding them all raw.


----------



## cmlenard

I see a lot of posts on here with regard to the pack dynamic and how 2 dogs aren't a pack but when you add a third you do? My pack is my Husband and I-alpha male and female, male Dobe-beta and male GSD-omega. In my experience all members of the same house are part of the pack, not just the dogs. If the human truly is the alpha and understands pack hierarchy you can have as many as you can afford!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

elisabeth_00117 said:


> With those with more than 3 - how to manage financially (don't answer if you don't feel comfortable) with providing adequate health care and nutrition? I can't imagine paying for more than 3 dogs - especially large dogs!


I buy in bulk. I pay, on average, between $.30 - $60 per pound for the different raw items my dogs eat. I do sometimes pay more for certain items but the bulk is in that first price range. I also plan to start raising my own rabbits again as well.

I'm currently feeding 7 dogs - 1 GSD, 5 Chinese Cresteds and a Corgi mix. I was also feeding this way back with my original 'Pack' - 4 GSDs, a Cocker Spaniel and a Corgi mix (same one).

Even when we were going through VERY tight financial times, it was doable.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Gharrissc said:


> Do you think that the average person should own more than two dogs,as far as having the ability to control a pack?


It all depends on the people and on the dogs. I've seen people with ONE dog that couldn't control it and I've seen people with several dogs that had great control.


----------



## Gwenhilde

We have 4 large breed dogs. It all was easy to manage until the pack started turning onto our oldest dog as he is getting older and has had some health issues this past year. Managing them became a whole other ball game now, and got really a chore for a while. But even that we got adapted to and it is all has become routine now. 

We don't feed raw, or homemade as it would be to expensive with 4 as well as not having the room for an extra freezer and fridge. They get kibble and each of them have their own supplements as well as different brands of kibble for different dogs. 

For me personally the biggest downside is financially when we have to leave town. Having to get someone that is willing to deal with the pack and knows what they are doing is hard to find, but putting all of them into a kennel is not going to be the best solution for our pack either.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs

I agree that it's not always just the person or family, but also the individual dogs. We had 5 GSDS......no problem. Then I brought in a 6th one and she was so aggressive that she disrupted the entire pack harmony. I sold her as soon as I was able as she was too much dog for us. We now are back down to 3 and it's very comfortable. 5 was comfortable and I could do that again and probably will by years end but two of them will be pups that I raise up in the pack, not introduce to the pack as adults, and I think that makes a big difference too. 
As to the financial end of it.....I buy premium dog food by the pallet and get a big discount that way. I pay the light bill at my vet's office, LOL. And now actually at two different vet's offices, because one is my favorite but the other is better at hip xrays so they both get my business for different things. All the other stuff; Frontline, worming, vaccinations, beds, toys, crates, whelping boxes, toys...did I mention toys? Well, all that stuff would probably buy me a vacation if I added it up!  But, the love from the dogs is priceless.  Just my 2 cents. Haven't been on the board in a long time but thought I would say Hi.


----------



## SusiQ

Two sets of muddy paws and making sure each is well cared for is plenty for me.  My Raven had osteosarcoma of the lower jaw last May and $5000 (surgery and partial reconstruction) later, she is fine and cancer-free. My worry would be that I could never afford that if I had a similar medical incident with multiple dogs. Although I know the chance is low, I would worry that I could not handle it financially if it did.


----------



## petite

I don't presume to know who should have a dog pack but I do have the feeling a good amount of people shouldn't even own one. 

I personally set my limit at two dogs. I have two hands and two sides for dogs to lay next to. I'm dog experienced from working in the veterinarian field but I don't feel I'm an "experienced" enough dog owner for a pack dynamic at home, much less have the time or finances for more than two.


----------



## Michael W

Some people shouldn't have dogs. They're not prepared for the commitment of time that a dog requires. For those who are prepared for the commitment, two is better the one; three is better than two; four, better than three.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

I've rarely had fewer than five. It's definitely a way of life.


----------

